# Funny Quotes



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

Over the last week ive come across some funny little sentences said by people when they see my malt cosmo. some of them are quite humorous so i thought i would share them....

1. "SO THATS A POODLE RIGHT?" (i bet everyone has heard this at some point) this small comment drives me crazy. i think to alot of people white small dog=poodle. to the non dog owner i forgive this small (yet irriating) mistake, but for others with dogs who should have a little doggy ed i think this is a stupid comment. they look nothing alike!!!!!!

2. conversation with lady with dog in vet clinic
"WHAT BREED IS YOUR DOG"
"MALTESE"
"O THATS STRANGE" (while looking at cosmo)
"WHY DO YOU SAY THAT'
"IVE NEVER SEEN MALTESE WITH STRAIGHT HAIR, ONLY WITH VERY CURLY"
"YOU'VE OBVIOUSLY NEVER SEEN A MALTESE THEN"
(dont think my smart ass comment went down too well, but this was straight after someone had asked where i bought my poodle :smpullhair: )

3. this may be the winner...i am blond and occasionally have the odd blond moment...but the girl who said this to me has no excuse (especially as the breed she talks about doesnt just come in black)!
"HOW DO YOU GET YOUR DOG SO WHITE?"
"WHAT DO YOU MEAN"
"WELL DO YOU DYE ITS HAIR OR WAS IT, LIKE, BORN LIKE THAT....YOU KNOW LIKE AN ALBINO VERSION"
"I STILL DONT GET WHAT YOU MEAN"
"WELL MY GRAN HAD A LHASA APSO AND IT WAS BLACK AND IM SURE THATS THE ONLY COLOUR IT COMES IN"

:smilie_tischkante: :blink:


----------



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

I like it.

When I filled out my rental application I put maltese in the dog breed and the landlord told me he had a maltese once. On the day we did our walk through and he saw the dogs he was shocked at how small they were! He said his was 20 pounds. :shocked: Must have been some maltese. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've had many people ask what Naddie is..of course she's a mix so understandable.. but recently I had them both out and someone thought Quincy was a Westie puppy! .... and somebody asked me if he was part "pug". Well since he is so stocky, like he has no neckline... sort of like a pug's body ( I've even joked about that myself... he and Naddie have the same neck size! ) but still...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: Oh yes! I get a lot of that! I'm always asked if he's a poodle or a bichon-bichon I could maybe understand but he looks NOTHING like a poodle :w00t: I just have to laugh it off sometimes. :smrofl:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

This woman one day kept telling me that Lilly was a Bichon Terrier. She kept saying it over and over so finally after trying educate her I just agreed. I always get the, "oh your maltese must be a teacup." I say no, there is no such thing, the standard is 4-7lbs, etc. but I think it rarely sinks in.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I had a girl ask me if Sassy is a Yorkie :wacko1: when I replied no, a Maltese...........she asked, what other colors do they come in? :new_shocked: 

Wish I had said, oh all colors like: red, purple, green! :smtease: 

We should all band together and start telling these idiots....My baby is a black lab. :smrofl:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: Funny and sad part is, they'd probably believe us! :HistericalSmiley: 

I get people asking me all the time what other colors they come in, I'm like, um, white. :wacko1: 



> I had a girl ask me if Sassy is a Yorkie :wacko1: when I replied no, a Maltese...........she asked, what other colors do they come in? :new_shocked:
> 
> Wish I had said, oh all colors like: red, purple, green! :smtease:
> 
> We should all band together and start telling these idiots....My baby is a black lab. :smrofl:[/B]


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

> I had a girl ask me if Sassy is a Yorkie :wacko1: when I replied no, a Maltese...........she asked, what other colors do they come in? :new_shocked:
> 
> Wish I had said, oh all colors like: red, purple, green! :smtease:
> 
> We should all band together and start telling these idiots....My baby is a black lab. :smrofl:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley:


----------

